# posting photos



## sam42830 (Jul 29, 2013)

I recently smoked my first brisket & received mush adive for you folks.  I have a couple of photos.  Where can i go to learn how to post them?

Thanks,

sandy













Brisket_1.jpg



__ sam42830
__ Jul 30, 2013


















Brisket_2.jpg



__ sam42830
__ Jul 30, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Sandy, this should show you just how to post photos, it is real easy:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------

